# Cosmos II released!!



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

> Launched today, Cooler Master has, since the release of the COSMOS 1000 back in 2007, finally brought about a complete refresh and successor to the impressive COSMOS line with the COSMOS II chassis.
> 
> The chassis is to be available towards the end of January and whilst price is yet to be confirmed, will likely retail for around £350.



Full news here:
*Cooler Master releases 'Cosmos II' chassis*

Personally I think it will kick HAF-X out.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ great news and here's some review links 

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1809/CosmosIIUltra_45.jpg

*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Cooler_Master_Cosmos_II/
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/cooler_master_cosmos_2_review/1
*www.kitguru.net/components/cases/zardon/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-review/
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Cosmos-II-Case-Review/1465
*www.guru3d.com/article/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-review/
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1809/1/
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1367/pg1/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-case-review-introduction.html

But what will be the price ( $300-$350 plus for sure ) of this heavy weight baby and who will be able to lift it up properly with loads of quality high end components installed inside - a strong cabby for strong ( both muscle and money wise ) enthusiasts


----------



## Gollum (Jan 4, 2012)

does not have transparent side cover, no good for me


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ Cosmos series doesn't have any transparent side cover. But look at the price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 30, 2012)

*CoolerMaster Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case Review*

CoolerMaster Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case Review | Overclockers

*www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/CM-Cosmos2-internal-Assembled-PC-640x572.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CoolerMaster Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case Review*

This the best case released after 800D by corsair. Without any doubt, this is CM's first case with very good design which beats its predecessor, original cosmos and HAF-X in respect to Indian price.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2012)

It sure is a awesome cabinet but IMO HAF-X is better.


----------

